# Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos>>>...............und hier könnt Ihr diskutieren und kommentieren>>>>


----------



## HD4ever (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

schöööööööner Fang und erstklassig auf Video gebannt !!! |bla: #6


----------



## esox_105 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Super Fisch und ein wahnsinns Drill, Petri Heil #6.


----------



## sunny (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Ist ja langweillig, nach zweieinhalb Minuten ist so'n Viech schon fertig mit der Welt:q  .

Da sieht man doch mal wieder, was Angelgeräte so alles abkönnen. So ein Fischchen würde ich auch gerne mal drillen:l .


----------



## ollifischer (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Ist ja krass was für ne Kurve die Rute hat..|uhoh: 

Wäre mir eindeutig zu fett das Vieh...erinnert mich irgendwie an ne seekuh... 

Olli


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Cooler Drill und dickes Petri.

Allerdings wusste ich noch gar nicht, dass es Abhakmatten auch in Gerölldekor gibt. |rolleyes


----------



## Bernhard* (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Bin mir nicht so sicher, ob ne Rute mit einem WG von 5-100 Gramm für diese Angelei gemacht wurde #c 

Aber ist schon der Wahnsinn was die Adrenalin aushält!!


----------



## Christian D (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Sauber! Schön nochmal ein Gesteinspeeling für die Schleimhaut!!!! Weiter so! Verantwortungsloses Handeln auch noch filmen und die Dreistigkeit besitzen, sich damit in die Öffentlichkeit zu wagen....:v 

Solche Leute bringen uns Angler ganz weit nach vorne! Meine Ansicht dazu.


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Na immerhin zurück gesetzt und das alleine zeichnet doch den verantwortungsvollen Angler aus. Oder ?|rolleyes


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

500,- Euro für ne Rute, sicherlich ebenso viel für ne Kamera - von den Reisekosten mal ganz zu schweigen... aber dann keine 50,- Euro für Abhakmatte (oder wenigstens 5,- für ne Isomatte). |gr:

Da stehen wir als Angler wieder prima dar...


----------



## plattform7 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Zwar sehr schöner Fisch und sehr schöner Drill, aber ich muss Christian D Recht geben. Wenn man schon auf C&R aus war, dann sollte man den Waller auch im Wasser abhacken... Aber man kommt dann ja nicht an die tollen Fotos |rolleyes ... Ich find´s also vom Umgang her das Ganze ebenfalls nicht gut....


----------



## Hendreich (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Hallo Boardies
Ich finds einfach nur zum kotzen, das einige von euch immer was zum Jammern haben.Ist doch in jedem Film irgend etwas auszusetzen. Statt einfach mal zu genießen und abzuschalten wird rumgemeckert.Tretet doch in einen Tierschutzbund am besten PETA ein, die brauchen noch Leute. 
Schönen Tag noch


----------



## plattform7 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				Hendreich schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies
> Ich finds einfach nur zum kotzen, das einige von euch immer was zum Jammern haben.Ist doch in jedem Film irgend etwas auszusetzen. Statt einfach mal zu genießen und abzuschalten wird rumgemeckert.Tretet doch in einen Tierschutzbund am besten PETA ein, die brauchen noch Leute.
> Schönen Tag noch


 
#d 

Es hat gar nichts mit einer Schwarzmalerei oder Unfähigkeit zu Genießen oder sonstigem zu tun. Es ist nur so, dass gerade wegen solchen Videos und PETA auf Nü**e geht. Als Angler sollte man einen WAIDEGERECHTEN Umgang mit der Kreatur Fisch gelernt haben, BESONDERS wenn man damit in die Öffentlichkeit tritt...


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Bei PETA sind keine Tierschützer. 
Die Angler sollten es sein. 
Andere wiederum wollen es sogar sein. 
Noch andere wollen es sein, sind es aber nicht.


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Außerdem hab ich das Video genossen. |supergri 

Zumindest bis zu dem Punkt, an dem er mit einem beherzten Griff den Fisch nimmt und über die Steine schleift, damit die Kamera ihn besser ins Bild bekommt. |gr:


----------



## Hendreich (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Ich bin der Meinung, das schon genug von anderen mit dem Finger auf uns Angler gezeigt wird. Das brauchen wir nicht noch gegenseitig zu machen.Je mehr wir so aufeinander los gehen, um so mehr Gesetze und Verbote kommen auf uns zu. Zum Schluß bekommt dann jede Made und jeder Wurm eine örtliche Betäubung bevor er an den Haken Kommt u.s.w.
Tschüß Steffen


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Völlig meine meinung.

Die Frage ist nur, verhindert man es, indem man es unterläßt oder verhindert man die Verbreitung, indem man es wie Du tot schweigt?

Ich bin für ersteres. Und Du?


----------



## waldfee (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Da kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur Anschließen! Außen Hui innen Pfui!


----------



## plattform7 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				Hendreich schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin der Meinung, das schon genug von anderen mit dem Finger auf uns Angler gezeigt wird. Das brauchen wir nicht noch gegenseitig zu machen.Je mehr wir so aufeinander los gehen, um so mehr Gesetze und Verbote kommen auf uns zu. Zum Schluß bekommt dann jede Made und jeder Wurm eine örtliche Betäubung bevor er an den Haken Kommt u.s.w.
> Tschüß Steffen


 
Genau! Einfach wegsehen, anstatt sich davon ausdrücklich zu distanzieren... #q 

Einfach schweigen und hoffen, dass es keinem auffällt... |kopfkrat


----------



## Hendreich (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Eurer Meinung nach ist es am besten, den ganzen Mist der von ein paar (wenigen?) verzapft wird, in einem öffentlichen Forum im Internet breit zu treten. Na da werden ja einige aufhorchen, und sich die Hände reiben.


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Es ist ja nun kaum zu bestreiten, dass der Mensch im Video auch Alternativen zu seinem Handeln gehabt hätte. 

Frag Dich doch einfach mal, wie die ausgesehen hätten und was die allerdings eingeschränkt hätten?

Wie bereits gesagt, hätte man im Wasser abhaken können, dann aber kann man was genau nicht? Kommst Du selber drauf?

Zumal er ja nachher dann doch ins Wasser steigt. Wozu allerdings ist er dafür bereit? Kommst Du selber drauf?

Was wäre dem Waller IM Wasser nicht passiert? Kommst Du selber drauf?

Warum also wurde er doch aus dem Wasser gezogen und dann sogar auf die Art und Weise? Kommst Du selber drauf?

Blieb ihm keine andere Möglichkeit? Immerhin ist ja eine zweite Person dabei. Womit war die beschäftigt, ansatt dem Fisch eine waidgerechte Behandlung angedeien zu lassen? Kommst Du selber drauf?

Siehste! ist doch gar nicht schwer und zu PETA braucht man dafür auch nicht gleich überlaufen. |rolleyes


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				Hendreich schrieb:
			
		

> Eurer Meinung nach ist es am besten, den ganzen Mist der von ein paar (wenigen?) verzapft wird, in einem öffentlichen Forum im Internet breit zu treten. Na da werden ja einige aufhorchen, und sich die Hände reiben.


 
Sprech ich eine andere Sprache?

Die hätten nichts zu reiben, wenn man denen nicht genau damit was zu reiben in die Hände gibt.

Du willst, dass man es tot schweigt, ich will, dass man es ändert. Ist doch nicht so schwer. 

Woran genau ziehen die sich denn hoch?

Schau Dir Bücher an übers Fischen - geschrieben und fotografiert von sog. Profis. 

Komischerweise finde ich zum Beispiel im Buch Speziem Hunting immer wieder Bilder, mit gleich zwei Kapitalen drauf. 

Anstatt es nur cool zu finden, frage ich mich, ob der die immer zufällig gleichzeitig fängt, oder wo er den zweiten vor dem Bild gelassen hat. 

Ich sehe schwere Kapitale, die man auf dem Arm hält mit dem Rat, doch eine Abhakmatte zu nutzen. Und wo drückt man das Tier hin, weils so schwer ist? An den Pulli.

Das das schädlich ist, dafür brauch ich keine PATA, die mir das sagt, das hat der Heini auf dem Bild schon eigentlich mit 14 gelernt, als er den Angelschein gemacht hat. Und wofür genau ignoriert er genau das?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst, dass man es tot schweigt, ich will, dass man es ändert. Ist doch nicht so schwer.


|good: 

Sollten (wohl gemerkt sollten) die beiden Filmemacher das hier zufällig lesen, machen die beiden sich hoffentlich auch mal Gedanken darüber und werden ihr durchaus schönes video demnächst *noch* ansprechender gestalten!
Damit es NUR noch positive Kritik gibt! #6

Und genau dann hat es etwas bewirkt, dass wir hier drüber diskutiert haben!:m


----------



## Christian D (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Interessant, dass selbst "gestandene" Leute wie Max Nollert in einem seiner Trailer Waller so wuchtet, wie auch eindrucksvoll in diesem Clip zu sehen ist.Hat mich bei ihm schon massiv gestört.

Solange sich "Angler" so präsentieren, wird sich an dem pauschalisierten Angler als Tierquäler wohl wenig ändern. Aber wenn darüber diskutiert wird, zeigt sich doch, das aus den Reihen der angler ein solcher Frevel ebenfalls kritisiert wird. Ein Stillschweigen über solche "Vergehen" bewirkt doch erst die Zwangsläufigkeit einer Pauschalisierung.....


----------



## Hendreich (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Ich habe nie gesagt, das man das Thema Todschweigen sollte!!!!!
Ich halte nur die Art und Weise der Plattform in der es diskutiert wird für mehr als bedenklich.


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				Christian D schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant, dass selbst "gestandene" Leute wie Max Nollert in einem seiner Trailer Waller so wuchtet, wie auch eindrucksvoll in diesem Clip zu sehen ist.Hat mich bei ihm schon massiv gestört.
> 
> Solange sich "Angler" so präsentieren, wird sich an dem pauschalisierten Angler als Tierquäler wohl wenig ändern. Aber wenn darüber diskutiert wird, zeigt sich doch, das aus den Reihen der angler ein solcher Frevel ebenfalls kritisiert wird. Ein Stillschweigen über solche "Vergehen" bewirkt doch erst die Zwangsläufigkeit einer Pauschalisierung.....


 
Frevel ist aber offenbar nur das hier in den Augen einiger. Und da wiederum wird dann die Frage nach einer Sinnhaftigkeit des Handelns recht schnell laut. Im Gegenzug darf man aber wohl offenbar nicht fragen, welche Sinnhaftigkeit in dem Handeln am Ende des Videos steckt. 

Solange diese Doppelmoral ausgelebt wird, braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn man pauschal das Ziel von Angriffen ist. 

Und das wars dann auch wieder für mich.

Trotzdem war es ein cooler Drill. #6


----------



## mad (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

harter drill mit einer 100gr rute!!!#6  
da sieht man das auch eine leichtere rute zum spinnfischen auf waller reicht und sicher mehr drill hat als mit einer 200-300gr rute.
und ich glaube das jan schon auf die waller aufpaßt beim landen, war ja nicht sein erster und ein großer freund von c&r ist.#h


----------



## Trolldoc (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				Hendreich schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe nie gesagt, das man das Thema Todschweigen sollte!!!!!
> Ich halte nur die Art und Weise der Plattform in der es diskutiert wird für mehr als bedenklich.


 
wo liegt denn der Unterschied zu einer "guten" Art und Weise des negativen Bezuges und dem wie es hier im Board gehandelt wurde??????
Wenn man das Thema nicht Todschweigen will, dann äussert man sich dazu, entweder mit einer negativen oder einer positiven Einstellung. 
.....man sollte , auch nicht unter Kollegen, die Augen zudrücken, wenn etwas nicht ganz so sauberes gemacht wurde, nur weil es ein Kollege ist! Wie schon geschrieben ist ein solches Handel der Nährboden für Menschen die dem Angeln ehe schon kritisch gegen über stehen, und wenn wir (Angler) uns schon in den eigenen Reihen nicht einig sind, dann..........
Die über die Steine ziehen Prozedur war wirklich überflüssig.


----------



## HD4ever (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				Hendreich schrieb:
			
		

> Ich halte nur die Art und Weise der Plattform in der es diskutiert wird für mehr als bedenklich.



is ja nix neues hier .... |rolleyes
wird Zeit das alle wieder ans Wasser können ...  :m


----------



## Trolldoc (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> is ja nix neues hier .... |rolleyes
> wird Zeit das alle wieder ans Wasser können ... :m


 
na schon wieder alles heile??? Und wie schaut es mit der Karte aus?
Naja sind ja eh noch 2 Monate.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				FoolishFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> |good:
> 
> Sollten (wohl gemerkt sollten) die beiden Filmemacher das hier zufällig lesen, machen die beiden sich hoffentlich auch mal Gedanken darüber und werden ihr durchaus schönes video demnächst *noch* ansprechender gestalten!
> Damit es NUR noch positive Kritik gibt! #6
> ...



sehe ich auch so #6!

zu dem Video & Drill#6 
einfach toll so ein Bolide & dann um diese Jahreszeit:m:q


----------



## Ecky (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Glückwunsch!!!
Echt schöner Drill und besonders schöner Fisch, und das alles an einer so relativ leichten Rute!!!! 
#r 
Allerdings finde ich es auch nicht gut was einige hier machen!!!
Spielen sich auf als ob sie alles 100% Waidgerecht machen ...
meiner Meinung nach ist das nicht immer möglich da es viele "schwierige" Angelstellen gibt. Trozdem sollte man meiner meinung nach nur videos für die Allgemeinheit vorsehen in denen die Fische Waidgerecht behandelt werden!!!
Naja hoffe nur dem Waller gehts gut.....

Gruß Ecky|wavey:


----------



## Christian D (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Das stimmt.
Sich zu 100% "waidgerecht" zu verhalten, ich glaube, dass schafft niemand! Man kann es anstreben, aber die gesamte Angelei unterliegt nunmal einem Doppelcharakter. Angeln ist unweigerlich ein Eingriff in die Natur....#c 

Mir gehts nur um die Repräsentativität in der Öffentlichkeit. Man schaue sich die undifferenzierten Aussagen in den ersten Postings an ( Zitat: "Vieh"...), aber das ist sicherlich noch ein anderes Thema.

Klinke mich hier aus, denn letztendlich hilft uns das an dieser Stelle wohl auch nicht wirklich weiter...


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				Ecky schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings finde ich es auch nicht gut was einige hier machen!!!
> Spielen sich auf als ob sie alles 100% Waidgerecht machen ...


 
Das möchte ich so nicht stehen lassen. 

Es geht nicht darum, sich 100% waidgerecht zu verhalten, das wird wohl keinem gelingen.

Aber bei der gezeigten Aktion hätte der Kameramann seine Kamera weg legen können und sich dem Fisch widmen können - wenn er dann gewollt hätte. 

Er hätte beim Landen helfen können oder er hätte eine Abhakmatte oder Folie oder sonst was hin legen können. 

Wer er dann gewollt und es überhaupt vorgehabt hätte.

Aber man sieht, wo die Prioritäten gesetzt wurden. 

Und bevor nun kommt: _Hat man nicht immer dabei_. Die Kamera schleppt er ja auch zum Angeln mit. 

Auch hier würde man nur noch deutlicher sehen, wo die Prioritäten gesetzt werden. 

Dreht oder wendet es, wie Ihr wollt. Es besteht kein Grund, den man nicht hätte verhindern können, wenn man nicht zu sehr mit Filmen beschäftigt gewesen wäre, den Fisch so über die Steine zu schlurfen. 

Und genau darum geht es. 

Und genau diese Dinge sind es auch, wo PETA, zu denen man ja offensichtlich schon zugerechnet wird, wenn man sowas erwähnt, einhakt und auch Zuhörer findet, die dann jedem Angler schaden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau diese Dinge sind es auch, wo PETA, zu denen man ja offensichtlich schon zugerechnet wird, wenn man sowas erwähnt, einhakt und auch Zuhörer findet, die dann jedem Angler schaden.


So seh ich das wohl auch!
Und bevor ich selbsternannte "Naturschützer", PETA-Anhänger oder wen auch immer sich das Maul zereissen lasse, nehm ich die Argumente lieber selbst auf.
Denn dann hat man rechtzeitig noch alle Möglichkeiten dem vorzubeugen.

Hier ist doch noch ein ganz anderes Problem vorhanden - gerade in der Wallerangelei gibt es doch unendlich viele Anhänger des bedingungslosen C&R (zu denen ich mich eindeutig NICHT zähle - mein letzter Waller hat hervoragend geschmeckt). Dass es in Deutschland problematisch ist einen Fisch zurückzusetzen ist jedem klar - aber eine solche Szene wie aus dem Video trägt sicherlich nicht dazu bei, irgendwelche Argumente dafür zu fördern, oder?

Mal aus nicht-anglerischer Sichtweise (denn wir sehen wohl alle durch ne Rosarote-Brille), wird doch folgendes in den meisten Videos dieser Art gezeigt:
"Es ist geil dicke Fische zu bezwingen - der Umgang mit selbigen ist dabei zu vernachlässigen." 
Stress (diesen Drill ist wohl kaum schonend), eventueller Schmerz und mögliche Verletzungen werden billigend in Kauf genommen... noch trauriger, da es dabei um kommerzielle Absichten (eine Rute, Firma, Urlaub, oder sonstwas zu präsentieren) geht.

Warum kann ein gutes Video nicht mit dem Fang eines Fisches enden? Es würde durchaus reichen, den Fisch *im Wasser stehend* einmal zu präsentieren.
Wenn es denn sein muss, kann man anschließend ein Foto mit den Maßen einblenden - aber so ne Steine-schlepp-Aktion muss ich doch nicht filmen bzw. veröffentlichen, oder? |rolleyes


----------



## Trolldoc (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				FoolishFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist doch noch ein ganz anderes Problem vorhanden - gerade in der Wallerangelei gibt es doch unendlich viele Anhänger des bedingungslosen C&R (zu denen ich mich eindeutig NICHT zähle - mein letzter Waller hat hervoragend geschmeckt). Dass es in Deutschland problematisch ist einen Fisch zurückzusetzen ist jedem klar - aber eine solche Szene wie aus dem Video trägt sicherlich nicht dazu bei, irgendwelche Argumente dafür zu fördern, oder?


 
Wie haben dir denn die ganzen Karpfen geschmeckt??????


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				Trolldoc schrieb:
			
		

> Wie haben dir denn die ganzen Karpfen geschmeckt??????


Ich glaube Du musst meinen Beitrag nochmal etwas genauer lesen...|rolleyes 


			
				FoolishFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> gerade in der Wallerangelei gibt es doch unendlich viele Anhänger des *bedingungslosen* C&R (zu denen ich mich eindeutig NICHT zähle - mein letzter Waller hat hervoragend geschmeckt).


Unter bedingungslos verstehe ich, dass JEDER Fisch zurückgesetzt wird.
Da hier nicht (schon wieder) C&R das Thema sein soll, ich aber gerne näher auf die angesprochenen Karpfen eingehen will, schreib ich Dir mal ne PN dazu... :g


----------



## Trolldoc (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				FoolishFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> Stress (diesen Drill ist wohl kaum schonend), eventueller Schmerz und mögliche Verletzungen werden billigend in Kauf genommen... noch trauriger, da es dabei um kommerzielle Absichten (eine Rute, Firma, Urlaub, oder sonstwas zu präsentieren) geht.


 



                                          |rolleyes


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

...finde die Art & Weise wie mit dem Fisch umgegangen wurde 
auch nicht ohne & 
die Tatsache *dass nicht nur *Anglerinnen & Angler hier Mitlesen, 
dürfte wohl auch jedem von uns klar sein.
Das dem ein oder anderem von Uns mal ein Missgeschick passiert bei seinem geliebten Hobby steht wohl auch ausser Frage.
Doch wenn ein "Video-Clip zum Comerz" entsteht, 
dann sollte dieser schon,denke ich 
ALLES haben & zwar 
HAND & HUT ...!#t oder war es doch Fuß...



by the way:
Wer glaubt ein Christ zu sein,weil er die Kirche besucht,der irrt sich.
Man wird ja auch kein Auto,wenn man in eine Garage geht.


----------



## bennie (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



> dann sollte man den Waller auch im Wasser abhacken...


 
oh gott, der arme waller  |smash:


----------



## mad (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



> aber so ne Steine-schlepp-Aktion muss ich doch nicht filmen bzw. veröffentlichen, oder?



sorry, aber der waller würde ja nicht hunterte von meter über die steine geschleift sondern mit einen wallergriff aus den wasser gezogen. 
fische oft und erfolgreich bei mir zuhaus auf waller und meistens alleine da kann ich auch nicht davor noch eine matte ausbreiten.


----------



## käptn iglo (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

sehr schönes video, krasser fight. naja und das bei einem solchen fisch dann auch mal ne vernunftssicherung durchbrennt ist mir jedenfalls klar.
ich möchte gern mal wissen wie ich auf solch einen fisch reagieren würde.|kopfkrat
ist wahrscheinlich alles möglich von :schnur kappen und weglaufen - bis ne klamotte suchen und den fischkopp inne blutige pfütze zu verwandeln.
um missvertändnissen|krach: vorzubeugen ich propagiere keine der genannten möglichkeiten aber es sollte sich jeder mal überlegen wie er auf einen solchen BROCKEN reagieren würde. wenn man es schafft sollte man es auf jeden fall so schonend wie möglich machen., das ist klar.:m


----------



## FoolishFarmer (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				käptn iglo schrieb:
			
		

> naja und das bei einem solchen fisch dann auch mal ne vernunftssicherung durchbrennt ist mir jedenfalls klar.
> ich möchte gern mal wissen wie ich auf solch einen fisch reagieren würde.|kopfkrat
> ...
> aber es sollte sich jeder mal überlegen wie er auf einen solchen BROCKEN reagieren würde. wenn man es schafft sollte man es auf jeden fall so schonend wie möglich machen., das ist klar.:m


DAS ist natürlich ne ganz andere Geschichte!
nur wetten, dass es für die Jungs nicht der erste Fisch dieser größe war?|rolleyes 
Ich möcht sogar mal behaupten, dass ist halbwegs Routine - denn nur dann kannste cool genug bleiben und das alles so locker filmen udn dabei quatschen.
Und genau bei einer solchen Routine finde ich, gehört auch eine Matte zum routinierten Umgang mit dem Fisch.

Ist ja kein Drama hier, schließlich ist dem Fisch nichts passiert und er dürfte noch heute wohlbehütet schwimmen... aber unter dem Aspekt, wie ein solches Video bei Nicht-Anglern ankommt, wäre es halt wünschenswert, würde man solche Scenen in Zukunft vermeiden.:m


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				bennie schrieb:
			
		

> oh gott, der arme waller |smash:


 
|supergri  Dieses kleine böse "c" hat schon die dollsten Jokes produziert. |supergri


----------



## Dart (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Goiler Drill, super Fisch und gekonnter Wallergriff, mein Respeckt#6 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Pete (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

ich möchte diejenigen, die hier so heftig kritisieren, mal in der selbigen situation sehen ... vom heimischen pc lässt sichs schön anonym mit fingern auf andre zeigen... was machste mit so einem teil in dem moment???


ich für meinen teil habe den film wie auch den hervorragenden wallerfilm von birger neulich genossen... 


irgendwann werden wir noch ne abhakmatte für norwegen-angler fordern...


----------



## René1964 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Geiler Drill, geiler Fisch, mit Abhakmatte wärs noch geiler gewesen.

Was PETA in Wirklichkeit heisst weiß doch jeder:

*PETA = People Eating Tasty Animals* :q


----------



## Big Fins (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Super Fisch und dickes Petri.
Was machen Waller eigentlich in der Laichzeit oder in ihren Höhlen in der Böschung? Tragen die kratzfeste Schürzen?
Wäre das Ufer voller spitzer Steine würde ich sicher auch im Wasser abhacken. Aber bei runden Kieseln sicher nicht nötig.
Ich würde aber mit so einer leichten Rute selber nicht auf Waller angeln, 100g WG |uhoh: .


----------



## Christian D (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



> Was machen Waller eigentlich in der Laichzeit oder in ihren Höhlen in der Böschung? Tragen die kratzfeste Schürzen?


 
Totschlagargument gegen die Verwendung jeglicher Abhakmatten....also immer schön durchs Kiesbett mit dem Fang.....

Vielleicht wird das ganze doch ein bisschen überbewertet. Hätte ich gewusst, dass ich hier eine solche Lawine auslöse, hätte ich meine Schn*** gehalten.;+


----------



## Aali-Barba (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Ich vergleich gerade die hiesige Relativierung mit anderen Ratschlägen, die sonst für gewähnlich kommen, wenns ums Zurücksetzen geht. 

Sanfte Kescher. Abhakmatte. Widerhakenlose Haken. Verletzung der Schleimhaut. Schonende Behandlung. 

Aber hier zählt das plötzlich alles nicht mehr? Warum? Ach ja, das Video ist ja geil und hätte der z.B. Kameramann geholfen, indem er ne Folie auslegt, wäre irgendwie die Dramaturgie am Ende des Films im Dutt gewesen.  |rolleyes 

Ich hab ja gesagt, der Drill ist cool - zeigt aber zumindest mir, wo man in der Liga die Prioritäten setzt.


----------



## Locke (2. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Ich hätte da mal ne Frage an die Mods bzw Thomas!
Titel ist "Pressemitteilung". 
Könntest Du das mal näher erklären? Zahlt der Verfasser der Mitteilung dem AB irgendwas für die Veröffentlichung? 
Denn das Video ist mindestens schon 4-6 Monate alt und war woanders schon zu sehen. Das als Pressemitteilung *heute* zu "verkaufen" finde ich schon ziemlich krass, würde es eher Werbeinformation mit spannenden Drill bezeichnen. 

Ich erzähle euch auch nichts neues, das die WM in Deutschland ausgerichtet wird!?
Oder? 

Wäre nett, wenn darauf ne Antwort kommt.

Danke
locke


----------



## Nomade (3. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Das Video gibt es seit fast 6 Monaten in jedem Forum zu sehen.

Echt lustig, dass es jetzt hier noch verkauft werden soll.
Abhakmatte in der Wildnis?
Da spricht der Karpfenexperte, der mit seinem 3,5to Transporter immer direkt bis an die Futterstelle fährt.

Zu dem Drill kann man nur sagen, das sowas auch jede beliebige Spinnrute mit 100-120 g. WG ausgehalten hätte.
Die Strömung in dem Video ist ungefähr so stark wie in einem Hafen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				Nomade schrieb:
			
		

> Echt lustig, dass es jetzt hier noch verkauft werden soll.
> Abhakmatte in der Wildnis?
> Da spricht der Karpfenexperte, der mit seinem 3,5to Transporter immer direkt bis an die Futterstelle fährt.


Wer ne Kamera tragen kann, wird auch ne Abhakmatte/ Isomatte/ Folie mitnehmen können...


----------



## nordman (3. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				plattform7 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar sehr schöner Fisch und sehr schöner Drill, aber ich muss Christian D Recht geben. Wenn man schon auf C&R aus war, dann sollte man den Waller auch im Wasser *abhacken*... Aber man kommt dann ja nicht an die tollen Fotos |rolleyes ... Ich find´s also vom Umgang her das Ganze ebenfalls nicht gut....



um gottes willen, machst du das immer vor dem catch&release?;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



> Könntest Du das mal näher erklären? Zahlt der Verfasser der Mitteilung dem AB irgendwas für die Veröffentlichung?
> Denn das Video ist mindestens schon 4-6 Monate alt und war woanders schon zu sehen.


Pressemeldungen sind immer kostenlos, der Link führt direkt zum MediaPlayer, es wird nix verkauft odr so.

Pressemeldungen kann ich aber erst erst veröffentlichen, wenn sie bei mir eintrudeln.


----------



## Riesenblinker (3. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

|wavey: 

also ganz im Ernst, einerseits ist man Befürworter von C&R - andererseits wird ein 2+Waller über die Steine geschliffen. Hauptsache, er wird gefilmt und der Rubel rollt...:c. Doch dieser Schuß ist wohl nach hinten losgegangen..

Mit wenigstens einem einfachem Stück Baufolie, wäre die Schleimhaut des Fisches nicht derart verletzt ( kann man immer mitnehmen, da es nur höchstens 200gr. wiegt! wenn man schon keine Abhakmatte zu benutzen gedenkt). 

..aber ganz offensichtlich auch wiedereinmal eine Werbekampagne für eine Rute, die meiner Meinung nach, keinen Deut besser ist, als eine stinknormale Wallerspinnrute in der 100€-Klasse.

Auf der Rückseite der DVD-Hülle befindet sich zwar auch der Name: -Riesenblinker - doch bezieht sich dies ausschließlich auf die Köder und nicht auf o.a. nicht verantwortungsvolles und unfachmännisches Handeln seitens des Fängers.

An dieser Stelle möchte ich aber auch mein Lob an Birger abgeben, der über fundierte Erfahrung beim Spinnfischen verfügt, wie man in seinem Video sieht


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Moin der Drill ist echt der Hammer! Und der Fisch erst... :q

Gerade bei einem Video das so Du die Foren geht wäre ne Abhakmatte 
echt gut gewesen. Vielleicht könnte man das bei kommenden Filmen machen.

C&R Karpfenangler tun das ja auch....


----------



## plattform7 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				nordman schrieb:
			
		

> um gottes willen, machst du das immer vor dem catch&release?;+


 
Tja dieses blöde "c"...   :q


----------



## powermike1977 (3. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

hammerdrill! 
und wenn er jetzt ne matte gehabt hätte, dann gäb es doch sowieso wieder einige, die irgendetwas an dem video auszusetzen gehabt hätten. ist halt so-und da brauchen wir uns doch auch nichts vorzumachen. hier wird doch jedesmal genörgelt.

wer fische schonen will, sollte das angeln ganz sein lassen! wer sie stress aussetzt, der tut das eben-in welchem rahmen auch immer. oder gibt es da einen optimalen level von stress für den fisch??? 

...und wie "wir" angler durch das video dargestellt werden ist echt nur halb so idiotisch und lächerlich wie einige diskussionen die man in foren liest. 

ich für meinen teil habe spass an drill videos und auch sogar am angeln selber. und wenn mal nix zu fangen ist...oder keine zeit, dann geht hier im forum immer ne amüsante diskussion ab....nur mit dem ernst nehemen tue ich mich manchmal schwer-wie gerade hier in dieser diskussion.

petri heil!
mike


----------



## Big Fins (4. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				Riesenblinker schrieb:
			
		

> |wavey:
> 
> also ganz im Ernst, einerseits ist man Befürworter von C&R - andererseits wird ein 2+Waller über die Steine geschliffen. Hauptsache, er wird gefilmt und der Rubel rollt...:c. Doch dieser Schuß ist wohl nach hinten losgegangen..
> 
> ...


 
Bevor man andere in die Pfanne haut, lieber erstmal vor der eigenen Haustür kehren.
Das gleiche macht Ihr/Du auch in eurem "Verkaufsvideo", ziemlich erbärmlich:
http://www.riesenblinker.de/Videos/Riesenblinker3.wmv
http://www.riesenblinker.de/
Das sind die Links zu und aus deiner Webpage: wie man sieht erhält der Wels die gleiche Behandlung wie im hier diskutiertem Video.

*EDIT*
Macht das eigentlich Spaß andere ( Konkurenten ) so zu diskreditieren obwohl man selber kein Stück anders/besser ist?
So reagiert man eigentlich nur, wenn man dem eigenen Produkt doch nicht so vertraut, oder??


----------



## Bernhard* (4. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Meister Birger bei der Arbeit! Schönes Video - nur leider gehts bei mir nur ohne Ton :c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Kartoffelsackdrill, das sieht schon anstrengend aus. 



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mir nicht so sicher, ob ne Rute mit einem WG von 5-100 Gramm für diese Angelei gemacht wurde #c


Na, so doll überlastet sieht die Rute doch noch nicht mal aus, aber er nimmt wohl auch doll Last aus der Rute und hält vorsorglich mal die Rolle fest.
Bestätigt mich aber in der Meinung, daß ein großer starker Esox sich an sich mehr einfallen läßt um die Rute zu zersplittern. :g 



			
				Aali-Barba schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings wusste ich noch gar nicht, dass es Abhakmatten auch in Gerölldekor gibt. |rolleyes
> ...
> Zumindest bis zu dem Punkt, an dem er mit einem beherzten Griff den Fisch nimmt und über die Steine schleift, damit die Kamera ihn besser ins Bild bekommt. |gr:


Echter Rüffel fällig (@Fänger), das muß ja nicht sein, oder? Wenn schon C&R dann richtig, oder in die Pfanne |krach: das wiederspricht ja sogar den einfachsten Grundlehrsätzen des Sportfischerlehrgangs zum Schleimhautschonenden Umgang mit wiedereinzusetzenden Fischen.


----------



## Bernhard* (4. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Bestätigt mich aber in der Meinung, daß ein großer starker Esox sich an sich mehr einfallen läßt um die Rute zu zersplittern. :g



Was soll das heissen???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das heissen???


Na, der ruckt zumindest punktuell mehr oder springt mal in die andere Richtung usw. , nutzt also den 3D-Raum und Speedwechsel mehr aus. Sieht man sogar gut in dem Video über Boddenhechtangeln von gleicher Quelle (glaub ich auch hier im Videoforum), wo die Rute gleich eine Verbeugung bist fast unters Boot macht. Hecht ruckt ("Rockt"  ) einfach mehr rum. 
Natürlich ist das bei solch einer Fischmasse schon noch ein wesentlich größerer Riesenkraftdrill, aber insgesamt bleibt der Waller ja sehr nett an einer Stelle.
Immerhin zeigt das Gerät eben, daß es solchen Überraschungen unter guten Bedingungen gewachsen ist. Damit gezielt auf Fische in der Größenklasse zu gehen halte ich aber wie Du auch für unterdimensioniert.


----------



## Bernhard* (4. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> Na, der ruckt zumindest punktuell mehr oder springt mal in die andere Richtung usw. , nutzt also den 3D-Raum und Speedwechsel mehr aus. Sieht man sogar gut in dem Video über Boddenhechtangeln von gleicher Quelle (glaub ich auch hier im Videoforum), wo die Rute gleich eine Verbeugung bist fast unters Boot macht. Hecht ruckt ("Rockt"  ) einfach mehr rum.
> Natürlich ist das bei solch einer Fischmasse schon noch ein wesentlich größerer Riesenkraftdrill, aber insgesamt bleibt der Waller ja sehr nett an einer Stelle.
> Immerhin zeigt das Gerät eben, daß es solchen Überraschungen unter guten Bedingungen gewachsen ist. Damit gezielt auf Fische in der Größenklasse zu gehen halte ich aber wie Du auch für unterdimensioniert.



Aber wenn man die gleiche Rute hat weiss man zumindest, dass man auch nicht automatisch verloren hat, wenn ein Waller um die 2 Meter rangeht :m


----------



## Riesenblinker (4. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

#h plaa sawai

zwischen den beiden "Behandlungen" von J.Gutjahr und Birger sehe ich aber ganz deutliche Unterschiede.
Birger hat die Welse halbwegs im Wasser bzw. im Gras vom Blinker befreit.

Wenn ein Fisch wie J.Gutjahr es gemacht hat - lang über die Steine geschliffen wird, bleibt mir nur noch dieser hier übrig:   #q 
Ausserdem ist Stollenwerk kein Konkurrent, kann er auch nie werden, da er nicht solche Blinker produziert. Die Produkte, die Stollenwerk vertreibt, sind sicherlich nicht schlecht. 

Mein Kommentar bezieht sich lediglich auf die unsachgerechte Landung des Wallers und auf die verwendete Spinnrute, die ich - ausgiebig getestet habe. Würde mich dann noch Deine Meinung interessieren, wie Du mit ihr klargekommen bist, wenn du einen grossen Wels aus der Hauptströmung eines Flusses gedrillt hast. (vorausgesetzt du kennst Rute und Welse nicht nur als Bilder).

Wenn hier nach Kommentaren gefragt wird, sollte man auch unschöne Kritiken hinnehmen können, auch wenn sie nur von einem Angler stammen, der erst 35 Jahre Erfahrung hat.


----------



## Stollenwerk (6. März 2006)

*Sorry*

SORRY,
Jan Gutjahr und wir vom Fachversand Stollenwerk wollten niemand von euch provozieren. Wir wollten euch lediglich in dieser zu kalten Jahreszeit mit einem Hammerdrill beglücken. Offensichtlich haben wir dennoch die Lager gespalten und für unterschiedliche Reaktionen gesorgt. Einige unter Euch fanden das Video wenig ansprechend, einige aber auch für durchaus spannend. Offensichtlich gaben es aber viele Bordies, die im Forum nach diesem Video nicht „laut“ gegeben haben, sondern kurzerhand eine dieser sündhaft teuere SKYLADE „ADENAIN“ Rute bei uns bestellt haben. Im Ergebnis werden wir wohl erst ab April diese Rute wieder liefern können.  Wir waren innerhalb weniger Tage restlos ausverkauft! Dies war nicht unsere Absicht. Es wäre aber gelogen, wenn wir behaupten würden, dass dies uns ärgert.

Euer Benni vom Fachversand Stollenwerk


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. März 2006)

*AW: Sorry*



			
				Stollenwerk schrieb:
			
		

> SORRY,
> Jan Gutjahr und wir vom Fachversand Stollenwerk wollten niemand von euch provozieren.


Ich glaube, das hat hier auch niemand als Provokation verstanden. Der Tenor der meisten Aussagen war lediglich, dass man in Zukunft doch ein wenig mehr auf den Umgang mit den Fischen achten möchte - zum eigen Schutz unserers Hobbies!
Denn sowas ist Zündstoff für alle, die uns Anglern nicht wohlgesonnen sind!


----------



## Reisender (6. März 2006)

*AW: Sorry*



			
				StollenwerkOffensichtlich gaben es aber viele Bordies schrieb:
			
		

> [/SIZE]
> 
> Euer Benni vom Fachversand Stollenwerk



Das schreit ja nach einen Preis für die Boarder !!!!


----------



## Bernhard* (6. März 2006)

*AW: Sorry*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Das schreit ja nach einen Preis für die Boarder !!!!



Hört sich im ersten Augenblick vielleicht frech an, finde ich aber durchaus nachvollziehbar! Bei dem Preis müssten da schon ein paar Prozentlein drinnen sein.  |rolleyes

Wenn nicht, dann egal, hab den Blank schon |supergri.


----------



## Reisender (6. März 2006)

*AW: Sorry*



			
				burn77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich im ersten Augenblick vielleicht frech an, finde ich aber durchaus nachvollziehbar! Bei dem Preis müssten da schon ein paar Prozentlein drinnen sein. |rolleyes
> 
> Wenn nicht, dann egal, hab den Blank schon |supergri.


 

Wer mich kennt, der weiß wie ich bin !!! und wie du schon richtig erkannt hast, war meine antwort frech, aber die von Stollwerk auch....:m und nun sollen sich die jungs mal nicht lumpen lassen, können ruhig mal ihren koffer öffnen......#6 #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Sorry*



			
				FoolishFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, das hat hier auch niemand als Provokation verstanden. Der Tenor der meisten Aussagen war lediglich, dass man in Zukunft doch ein wenig mehr auf den Umgang mit den Fischen achten möchte - zum eigen Schutz unserers Hobbies!
> Denn sowas ist Zündstoff für alle, die uns Anglern nicht wohlgesonnen sind!


  so und nicht anders hätte ich dies nun auch formuliert...!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2006)

*AW: Sorry*



			
				FoolishFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube, das hat hier auch niemand als Provokation verstanden. Der Tenor der meisten Aussagen war lediglich, dass man in Zukunft doch ein wenig mehr auf den Umgang mit den Fischen achten möchte - zum eigen Schutz unserers Hobbies!
> Denn sowas ist Zündstoff für alle, die uns Anglern nicht wohlgesonnen sind!


Genau darum geht es! Und wenn es darum geht, daß einige wenige sich überspektakulär präsentieren und damit die Freiheit beim Angeln aller anderen immer mehr in Gefahr (Verbote) bringen, dann ist mir das schon wichtig und Aufregung wert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Auch wenn's vielleicht Öl aufs Feuer ist und eigentlich alles gesagt: Das ist ja wohl kein Einzelfall und ich bin gegen solche Posings, vor allem glaube ich da schon an die Selbstkontrolle der Anglergemeinschaft, bevor sich andere darüber mokieren werden. Argumente ergäbe das mehr als reichlich.
Ich erwarte jedenfalls eine Distanzierung von solchen rohen Präsentationspraktiken.

[EDIT] Selber nachschauen kann ja jeder ...
http://fanaticfishing.fa.funpic.de/Coppermine/albums/userpics/10001/normal_215cmWaller.jpg
http://fanaticfishing.fa.funpic.de/Coppermine/albums/userpics/10001/normal_Uli238cm02.jpg

sowas muß doch echt nicht sein #d

so gehts doch auch:
http://fanaticfishing.fa.funpic.de/Coppermine/albums/userpics/10001/normal_Rekordwels.jpg


----------



## Bernhard* (8. März 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: Wallerdrillvideo*

Oh Gott, der hatt ja der Obstkiste den Boden rausgerissen! |gr:


----------

